# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Haru, experimental social robot, Honda Research Institute’s (HRI), Japan

## Airicist

Honda Motor Co., Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Haru: An Experimental Social Robot From Honda Research"
The Honda Research Institute gives an in-depth look at the design of its newest social robot prototype

by Evan Ackerman
August 15, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Haru robot: Jankenpon early concept

Feb 12, 2020

"Meet Haru, the Unassuming Big-Eyed Robot Helping Researchers Study Social Robotics"
Honda Research Institute roboticists are experimenting with social robots as a new kind of trustful companion

by Randy Gomez
February 12, 2020

----------

